# saddle tap on Pex line



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.. I'd have just Cut it,+ used a "T" fitting....


----------



## John McCabe (Jan 31, 2009)

Saddle taps are really good, fast and make it easy to hook water up. If it isn't leaking I would leave it alone.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

what the HVAC guy used is the norm but i never heard of using a saddle valve on PEX. Wonder if that is legit? Not leaking huh? Learn something new everyday


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

A PEX ice maker kit would have a Tee fitting with a shutoff built in. If you do not like the saddle you could use this. Just pushes onto the PEX, no tools required. but the saddle valve if not leaking is fine.


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

I' never seen a saddle tap used on pex, even though its not leaking it may be doomed with failure in the future, I would replace with tee immedietly. It may be the hvac guy didn't have any crimping tools and was only used to connecting to copper.


----------

